# Bear attack last night.



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Bummer. I am worried too because they are out early this year. I just got my energizer back on my fence last week when the snow melted enough but then we got a foot Friday so I had to shut it off again until the snow melts below the bottom wire. Only thing I can suggest is to take energizer off during the day and place it where it can charge up in the sun and put it back on late afternoon. J


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Although I have not tried these methods, I am thinking of trying them. Get the carpet nail strips and mine the area with them. Or you can electrify wiremesh and place them around the hives. Use a something underneath as an insulator. Also, use two ratchet straps in a crossing manner. One lateral and one vertical.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so sorry to read this, and I thank you for posting. I have sent a warning to my students that are between us, and in the nearby area. 

Hopefully your fence will deter another attack tonight. 

Good luck to you and your bees,

Nancy


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Roberto, please don't try what you have heard about. Carpet tack strips will deter a skunk, not a bear. Not sure what you mean about the straps but if you mean to ratchet strap the hive, yes that might save it if the bear decides its not worth it. But if a bear really wants it, s/he will tear it apart no matter what. Electrifying wire mesh will probably get you killed, not a bear! Electrified fencing has to be properly insulated and grounded and has to be a distance from the hives to be effective. J


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

Ratchet straps just makes the bear use more force to break open the hive. Makes for smaller kindling I am told.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

Boardrida20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a bear attack the hives last night. Had the solar fence fencer off to charge as the sun doesn't hit it enough this time of year. I ratchet strapped everything down and got the fencer back on. I'm also using a motion sensor to let me know if something is poking around.
> 
> ...


where in NY are you?


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

aran said:


> where in NY are you?


Cambridge, 30 min east of Saratoga..


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All,

It didn't return last night thankfully but at the same time it makes the wondering worse. Certainly upsetting when all of your hives make the winter but are lost to something like this... 

I was thinking that about the ratchet straps after inspecting what was left of the hives it got to. Teeth went right through the hive bodies. Also the hive it just pushed around have puncture marks right through them. Hopefully it will give me enough time get down there before it can drag it off like it did last time..

The apiary is 300 yards from my house but not in direct sight as it is at the bottom of the hill my house sits on. I have a chamber land motion sensor for a driveway pointed at the apiary so if something is poking around I'll hopefully know about it. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Your apiary is 300 yards from your house. Do you have a hose bibb near the apiary? If so, you might consider installing a motion-activated sprinkler. (There are many brands and models available. Here is one from Home Depot: www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Yard-Enforcer-Motion-Activated-Pest-Deterrent-Sprinkler-62100/203907475 .)

If you do not have a hose bibb closer than 300 yards I'm not sure the sprinkler would work due to friction losses in such a long length of hose. But it might be worth a try.


----------



## ny12569 (Jan 25, 2019)

You might also consider using a house alarm type siren very loud very effective I used to use that was triggered by the photocells one for my garbage container and one for deck which had our bbq on it at our home in VT. Was highly effective for bear but also very effective at pissing off neighbors at 2 am. Depending on your surroundings might be worth a try generally they work off a 12v system


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

ny12569 said:


> You might also consider using a house alarm type siren very loud very effective I used to use that was triggered by the photocells one for my garbage container and one for deck which had our bbq on it at our home in VT. Was highly effective for bear but also very effective at pissing off neighbors at 2 am. Depending on your surroundings might be worth a try generally they work off a 12v system


I might try this. Not sure how loud it is but I can always return it... Any idea if a motion activated light works?
https://www.amazon.com/SZYOUMY-Flas...motion+alarm&qid=1553528465&s=gateway&sr=8-34


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

I connect all the hots via 1 wire from the top down so I can disconnect the lowest wire as the snow accumulates. 

You do need need the charger on for that to be effective


----------



## ny12569 (Jan 25, 2019)

I my auto correct on computer changed my motion detector/photocell to just photo cell in my previous post. We had it wired to a motion detector/photocell so it would not be active during the day and would be active during the night, sorry if I caused any confusion. We had some brutes up there that would literally tear apart my bins and bbq especially since it was a vacation home. I tried everything from bleach to nail/screwing garbage bins shut the only thing that ever worked was the sirens.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know NY game law, but in VT you have to report a nuisance bear and get the ok from a game warden to shoot it or you are in big trouble. You should look into this and report it to protect yourself. Is this an out yard, or don't you have a place to recharge your energizer that is sunny? Mine will recharge in a day of full sun and last for 2 weeks. If you can't solar charge it, you can charge the batteries with a charger in a few hours and they should hold the charge for 2 weeks unless your batteries are on their way out. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

VA won't allow you to shoot a nuisance bear. It is your job to make your apiary bear resistant. They link a Florida paper on how to install an electric fence, but, you've already done that. Best bet is to get it charged up and hang some bacon on the hot wires. When the bear goes to eat the bacon...well, it won't be coming back.


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Already did in NY you need to report after you take it and they come and get it. Realistically unless i had a stand it's not likely I'd be able to bag it. They are crafty and have a really good sense of smell. Crunchy snow also not easy for sneaking up on it. Hopefully it will just be gone from the area. I have the 12v parmak. Got it last spring main board blew within 3 months and the bat wouldn't hold a charge in the fall. Not bad for 300 but hopefully the new batt will bring it back up to where it needs to be.. limping along with Manual charging in the day. Bacon is set and ready


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Boardrida20 said:


> Already did in NY you need to report after you take it and they come and get it. Realistically unless i had a stand it's not likely I'd be able to bag it. They are crafty and have a really good sense of smell. Crunchy snow also not easy for sneaking up on it. Hopefully it will just be gone from the area. I have the 12v parmak. Got it last spring main board blew within 3 months and the bat wouldn't hold a charge in the fall. Not bad for 300 but hopefully the new batt will bring it back up to where it needs to be.. limping along with Manual charging in the day. Bacon is set and ready


A new battery is much cheaper than a new hive. You could also get 2 batteries, leave one on the system, and the other charging at home if your solar panel is not working right.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

JWPalmer said:


> VA won't allow you to shoot a nuisance bear.


Can't you shoot it and then plant a handgun on it and claim it was self defense?


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

ericweller said:


> Can't you shoot it and then plant a handgun on it and claim it was self defense?


I am not a fan of the bacon, it is an attractant, but in this case since it already knows where the goods are, it might be different. Absolutely, the self defense plea happens all the time, you were threatened


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree with swapping batteries. I still have a couple feet of snow to contend with unfortunately.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

JW Palmer "VA won't allow you to shoot a nuisance bear."

Really?


West's Annotated Code of Virginia. Title 29.1. Game, Inland Fisheries and Boating. Chapter 5. Wildlife and Fish Laws. Article 2. Hunting and Trapping. § 29.1-517. Trapping and shooting of fur-bearing animals during closed season
|

Primary Citation: VA Code Ann. § 29.1-517 
Country of Origin: United States 
Last Checked: January, 2019 
less -
Alternate Citation: VA ST § 29.1-517 
Date Adopted: 1987 

Summary: This Virginia law states that a landowner may shoot fur-bearing animals upon his own land during closed season when these animals are causing damage to crops or property, or are posing a threat to human health or safety, or are otherwise causing a nuisance. 
A landowner may trap or shoot fur-bearing animals upon his own land during closed season when these animals are causing damage to crops or property, or are posing a threat to human health or safety, or are otherwise causing a nuisance.

CREDIT(S)
Acts 1987, c. 488. Amended by Acts 2004, c. 421; Acts 2007, c. 87; Acts 2013, c. 349.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Riskybizz said:


> JW Palmer "VA won't allow you to shoot a nuisance bear."
> 
> This Virginia law states that a landowner


say's land owner, many beeks don't own the land the hives are on. we have the same problem in NY, was at a DEC presentation, the laws says, landowner, relatives and I think renters of the land. I asked if giving honey for using the land would be considered being a renter, he hemmed and hawed and said better ask the local dec officer, they always leave a little leeway in the law to get you.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

IMHO, Personally I wouldn’t bait the fence; that bear is hungry, it’ll just get the bear angry and he’ll plow through your fence, especially now that he’s had a nice snack of bees and brood and honey.


----------



## vtbeeguy (Jun 10, 2016)

If the bear is coming back in its going to plow through your fence already most likely. Baiting it with bacon and causing the bear to take the shock in its mouth where it is massively sensitive is probably one of your best bets to make the fence effective. Other than that motion activated lights, sprinklers, and sirens or relocating the hives would be on the list.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

wildbranch2007 said:


> say's land owner, many beeks don't own the land the hives are on. we have the same problem in NY, was at a DEC presentation, the laws says, landowner, relatives and I think renters of the land. I asked if giving honey for using the land would be considered being a renter, he hemmed and hawed and said better ask the local dec officer, they always leave a little leeway in the law to get you.


Hi Wild,Read the law. The presenter has it all wrong. The law states that you may shoot,trap, poison etc the bear if it is menacing your livestock. Thats you, the beekeeper(owner of the bees). It does not give permission to the landowner,relatives,renters or anyone else but you.
Been there. Called DEC region 7. They said you could only shoot it if you caught it in the act of tipping a hive.And the yard had to bee fenced. They dont read the law either. Best advice is to kill it and roll it in the ditch and keep your mouth shut.( and dont sell any parts or steaks) They really like their bears.
Nick


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Riskybizz, I agree with your interpretation but if you look at the bear aware facts sheet about preventing bears from getting into your apiary, the only recourse listed is to put up an electric fence, remove any attractants, and then call VDGIF if the problem persists. 
https://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlife/bear/becoming-bear-aware/


----------



## Chipsbees (Jun 28, 2017)

Last year I had two bear attacks one week apart. I was told they usually go on a weekly schedule following garbage days. Anyway, I called the game commission and they had a trap set up next to my apiary within a couple hours. Caught the bear one week later


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. Good to know the routine for you was about a week apart. I'll amp up my patrols around that 1wk time I have been checking early evening an around 11pm while being armed heavily. We are pretty rural but a mile from a town. Not shure how large the range is they cover but the waiting sux! I got the sirin/strobe light in the mail today so that will go up in the am. Also have some of those preditor flashers for chickens that ill put up. Our garbage day is wednesday so it didnt corespond to that. Guy down the road has trail cams in the woods and sees them so they must live pretty local. 

Was your damage exploritory the first time and worse the seccond? It decimated 2 hives and moved a double nuc of center but didnt tip it just bit it and took the tar paper wrap off. Seems like it might have come early am and then peaced when the sun came up or something spooked it. Hopefully the 3.1jewel fencer does the trick..


----------



## John58 (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting video from NOLS in Montana. It shows how bears learn to respect electric fences. Search youtube for NOLS bear fence test. Never thought I'd need a bear fence in Eastern MA suburbs, but the bears are moving east.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

funwithbees said:


> Hi Wild,Read the law. The presenter has it all wrong. The law states that you may shoot,trap, poison etc the bear if it is menacing your livestock. Thats you, the beekeeper(owner of the bees). It does not give permission to the landowner,relatives,renters or anyone else but you.
> Been there. Called DEC region 7. They said you could only shoot it if you caught it in the act of tipping a hive.And the yard had to bee fenced. They dont read the law either. Best advice is to kill it and roll it in the ditch and keep your mouth shut.( and dont sell any parts or steaks) They really like their bears.
> Nick


I've read the law and questioned the DEC people, 3 different ones, 3 different answers, I'm with you, in a hole they go, if they have transmitters on them, latex gloves, remove transmitters, slowly drive near a beek you don't get along with and deposit in their yard :lpf:


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

a copy of the law that the dec gave out. If you have out yards on some one else's land the key word is occupant, are you an occupant or lessee if you give them honey to keep bees there. I have been told in one county yes, my county no, and by the bear biologist, to ask the dec person in the district he didn't know. so I have lived in NY long enough to make sure and not put the wording to a test.



> 2. Any bear killing or worrying livestock on land occupied or cultivated, or destroying an apiary thereon, may be taken or killed, at any time, by shooting or device to entrap or entice on such land, by the owner, lessee or occupant thereof, or any member of the owner's, lessee's or occupant's immediate family or by any person employed by such owner, lessee or occupant. The owner or occupant of such lands shall promptly notify the nearest environmental conservation officer and deliver to such officer the carcass of any bear killed pursuant to this subdivision. The environmental conservation officer shall dispose of the carcass as the department may direct.


----------



## v-beebud (Apr 6, 2017)

Riskybizz said:


> JW Palmer "VA won't allow you to shoot a nuisance bear."
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


Risky, here in Chesapeake, VA we've received permission from game warden and have taken down nuisance black bear. I will not always wait for permission if my livestock is in danger though.


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

A friend of mine has a game camera that caught a bear touching a fence, and another of a bear who had touched the fence in the past, dejected.

[video]BearTouchesFence.mov[/video]

[video]DisappointedBear.mov[/video]

I have never uploaded a video before, so I hope they come out.


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry - the clips don't seem to work. anyway, in the first one the bear touches the fence with his nose and darts back into the woods. In the other, he walks around and sits down and stares at the fence, then gives up and walks away.


----------



## broncorm (Mar 9, 2018)

I feel your pain. Nine hives made it through last winter, lost eight to an early bears. Seemed to be two different ones come. 
VT fish and game told me a lot of bears in the area and I could shoot it. 
I had a small solar charger fence. I decided to finally build a good fence with a plug in controller. Baited the fence with peanut butter. The bears showed up almost weeking all last summer but never got another hive. Would see them on the camera but nights I stayed up they wouldn’t come.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I had a long chat with an old timer, who would sit out in the Apiary with his shot gun, waiting for the bear.. Well the short of it was, when he was there the bear never showed up, when he was not there he would get hit. He surmised the bear has a keen sense of smell, would circle and approach from down wind and not come in if it was not safe.. He then left his boots and a coat (well worn and stinky) in the Apiary and the bear never came back. What I do is to take off my sweaty shirt after working the bees which under the suit can get damp and lets just say "has odor" I lay it on top of a hive with a brick on it. In the sun or rain It may need replacing in a week or so. Surprising how much the sun can deodorize a shirt. Leave an old shoe or well worn socks what ever you have on hand. If the bear thinks someone if there lurking in wait he will not come in. I would not advise replacing electric fence with this idea but use it to augment the fence, especially during high bear activity times. Hair from a Hair cutting shop also works. Get a couple shirts from a garage sale and have the smelly one in the family wear them for a week or so. The sun will somewhat tie die them in time so the sun will wreck the color after a few uses. My shirts I use for inspections get propolized any way so I just circulate them. Have a clean one in the car to put on after wards . pick up the week old one for the laundry. wash rinse repeat. My favorite is the long sleeve light blue cotton denim ones, collarless. 

Also I am a proponent of SSS as a viable option.
GG


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

V-Bee I kept bees in Virginia for about 8 years from Lexington to Appomattox. Most of our bear issues were solved by calling game and fish who always instructed us to shoot the bear. Its was never an issue in any of our yards. When I hear statements like "you can't kill bears in Virginia" from really inexperienced beekeepers I kinda feel the need to respond. Even when confronted with the State of Va. LAW, I'm being directed to the fine print ??. I assure you, killing bears in Va. is very legal upon proper notification.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

broncorm said:


> I feel your pain. Nine hives made it through last winter, lost eight to an early bears. Seemed to be two different ones come.
> VT fish and game told me a lot of bears in the area and I could shoot it.
> I had a small solar charger fence. I decided to finally build a good fence with a plug in controller. Baited the fence with peanut butter. The bears showed up almost weeking all last summer but never got another hive. Would see them on the camera but nights I stayed up they wouldn’t come.


I have a small solar charger (.50 joule) with netted fence and it gave a bear a jolt s/he will never forget. Perhaps yours was too small, not fully charged or, most likely, had a bad ground. J


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

Have also been hit 2 nights ago. Black bear destroyed 4 hives. Did not have a fence up to deter the bear. 

Now have the electric fence up using ac powered Patriot P20 energizer. Put up 4 lateral lines alternating positive 
and ground. I hope this is enough to deter a bear that already had the taste of the brood and honey.


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

Is the ticking sound of each pulse common with the electric fence? Or is there something I should be looking into?


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Tweeter said:


> Is the ticking sound of each pulse common with the electric fence? Or is there something I should be looking into?


Yes, that is common. I have some chargers that are run on 12v and one that runs off AC. The AC one is very loud and I think that has an effect on any wildlife wanting to approach the apiary.


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

ericweller said:


> Yes, that is common. I have some chargers that are run on 12v and one that runs off AC. The AC one is very loud and I think that has an effect on any wildlife wanting to approach the apiary.


Thank you.


----------



## Kettle Haven Ranch (Apr 17, 2019)

Boardrida20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a bear attack the hives last night. Had the solar fence fencer off to charge as the sun doesn't hit it enough this time of year. I ratchet strapped everything down and got the fencer back on. I'm also using a motion sensor to let me know if something is poking around.
> 
> ...


For my 12v DC Solar Fence Charger, I wired in a 110v AC to 12v DC Motorcycle Trickle charger. During the late fall, winter and early spring I run it every couple of days to top off the battery. Works great. Charges bear fence and horse corrals on 28 acres.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Its common and ok if it is coming from the charger. If you are hearing more of a snapping sound not at the charger, check for something like grass against the fence shorting it out. J


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Ticks sound is the capacitor discharge, Capacitor builds up from a voltage doubling or tripling coil then discharges in a pulse. the current in the wire is some what pulsed not constant. Sound like it sounds normal.


----------



## Outpost (7 mo ago)

a bear isn't a "fur-bearing" animal in the scope of this law, it's a "game-animal"

"Fur-bearing animals" includes beaver, bobcat, fisher, fox, mink, muskrat, opossum, otter, raccoon, skunk, and weasel."


https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/title29.1/chapter1/section29.1-100/




...and it appears to be a class 1 misdemeanor to kill a bear outside of hunting season




Riskybizz said:


> JW Palmer "VA won't allow you to shoot a nuisance bear."
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


----------

